# Looking to breed Red Bellys



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello, as the topic title says I am currently looking into breeding Red Belly Piranhas. I know the best option for this would be to go ahead and get a bunch and grow them out, hoping they eventually spawn. Unfortunately, it my case, I neither have the time nor space for this approach. My question is, would it be possible to purchase two breeder piranhas (if anyone knows where, that would be fantastic) and secondly, what would be the minimum size tank that would support these fish. I currently am sitting on a 40 gallon breeder which I believe would be sufficient, although it might not be: hence why I am here.

Thanks again for all the help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there,

Of course you can purchase breeding Pairs , i have seen them on Kijiji... most of the time if you just get a few Big ones they will reproduce for you anyways .

and Your tank is fine , ive heard of People keeping only 2 in a 40


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL U cant guarantee reproduction!!! Just get a pair of Ps if not more and let nature take its course!! I had success a few times with my old bunch!!!







:nod:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say a proven pair would work fine in a 40B. If you were growing young ones out, i would suggest a bigger tank as you will need a bunch for better shot at a pair. Just look around an you will eventually find a pair. They will usually run about 100-150$


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope you keep us updated on this...


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Im also going to try and breed some reds .. i just picked up three young adults. and threw them in a 120 i picked up from a guy at a LFS. I wish you luck. Keep us updated


----------

